# Seitz S4 Sliding Help needed



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I am wanting to take apart my S4 sliding window for cleaning and also want to fit new felt ? runners. They have worn out.

I have seen a diagram before and was sure it was on leisurespares web site but can not find it now ..

Also can not find anything about getting it apart Must be possible as you cab buy replacement glass ,well plastic for them

Any one got ant idea how to do it or any web info would be a great help.


Martin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you can possibly avoid doing it I would, I bought one for my self build, but it wouldn't slide easily, so I stripped it down to free it off, it was a nightmare to put back together, the tightening of the screws for the top and bottom sliding rails is critical.

Unless it is leaking I'd live with it.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank for the info kev.
I will think long and hard about that one .
I have emailed Dometic about it also so will see if i get a reply .

I am taking the window out the van anyway to change the sealant so wanted to fit new felt guides as just in bits and clean it out as it looks terrible.

On the other hand do not want to open the can of worms .



Martin


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

LT Man said:


> Thank for the info kev.
> I will think long and hard about that one .
> I have emailed Dometic about it also so will see if i get a reply .
> 
> ...


Felt runners not listed as spares in link below........

https://www.leisureshopdirect.com/v...rts-for-seitz-sliding-s4-s4.6-windows#ppSpecs[iframes]/2/

Terry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

> On the other hand do not want to open the can of worms


.

Our rooflight was leaking a bit (well in a 10 month trip it leaked in 2 torrential downpours) It was decided ?????? that it needed reseating if not replacing.

Now the black mastic is like the devil's excrement and it is a long time since I have despaired of a job and wished I had never started.

I agree with Kev to leave it and even if leaking my first stop NOW would be to slap on some sealant and then some more.Never again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The S4 slider rails sit on a none square frame, I think they must use a jig to get them just right, doing it again I'd take some very careful measurements before going near it, but you have to mastic under them too which will cause errors in the overall distance between the top and bottom slides, making it either too tight or too slack.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep Terry i had seen that they are not listed so as Kev says not meant to cone apart again , just replaced whole.

The top felt looks to be ok . So was considering putting that one on the bottom and not sure about top yet but am starting to think about the can of worms i will open.

Thing is the window is coming out anyway to remove the last bit of faded graphics and re fit with a better product than the non setting black c**p . 

Done other windows and looks much better. mind you it takes 4 hours to clean the black stuff off one window frame .

If anyone wants to see before and after photos I can post them.

Will take it out and see how it comes apart , then decide on the gamble of getting it sorted or not.



Martin


PS. No reply from Dometic . I should have known


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Detailed pics would be good Martin as it would help other members considering a similar exercise.

Good luck.

Terry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

> mind you it takes 4 hours to clean the black stuff off one window frame .


You're lucky it took me almost 4 days and there was still black beads in the corners.

Black Mastic.............. Devil's Excrement

Thank God for White Spirit.......................Angel Wee


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I will put a new post on here with photos as i do the next one to show how I get it out and back in 
Will also post a quick written description of the job. As terry mentioned it may help some other members in the future
Also the difference after the job.

It will not be for about two to three weeks as busy at mo.

Martin


----------

